# 2006 GTO Rear Axle Replaced



## GTO8 (Feb 20, 2006)

Purchase my 06 in Jan. Ran fine for 2 days. Then going 40mph starts making a really bad noise in the left rear. Sounds like something is coming thru the floor board in the back. I take it to the dealer & they say the rear axle is broken. How can that be??? They say it will take 4 days to get the parts & DANA wants the whole rear end sent to them because they have never had this problem. OK. I call GM & they say there is nothing they can do but will contact the dealer. GM calls back 1hr later says we will offer you 6 years 100,000 mile warranty for the rear end. Nope not doing that I want a different car. She then ask me. " The dealer had 2 Brand New o5's on the lot & would like to know if they can put those parts in my car. No way in Hell!
Dealer calls me 3 hrs later. "Car is done" How can that be 06 parts on back order. Did you put 05 parts in my car? "well yes" I went off on the dealer. They took them out & put 06 parts in 3 days later. I call GM nothing doing. GM says you can write to the President of Pontiac in Chicago. I said great and called the dealer to see if they knew this person. He says YES & would I like the phone number. Well long story short I get a hold of a gentleman named ROB @ Pontiac. He does some research & they tell him they only put parts on the rear and did not replace the axle's. I said thats funny my work order says they put new axle's in the car. He gets pissed & reams the dealer. Calls me back & offers me a 6 year 100,000 mile warranty on the WHOLE car with no deductible. I took it!

Anyone else have this problem???


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

nice job:cheers


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

Wheeeew!, I'm glad I shelled out the extra $30 a month for the 6 year warranty. This rear end situation seems to be a big problem. Which is strange, DANA is known for durable pieces. 

1500 miles on mine, no problems yet (knock on wood)


----------



## sdgoat (Oct 17, 2005)

PHOTOGOAT said:


> Wheeeew!, I'm glad I shelled out the extra $30 a month for the 6 year warranty. This rear end situation seems to be a big problem. Which is strange, DANA is known for durable pieces.
> 
> 1500 miles on mine, no problems yet (knock on wood)


I just put in 3.91s in my '05. I have approximately 4k miles on the car. The mechanic said the existing gears "had problems that would have became apparent later, if I wouldn't have swapped them". I think he was saying that mostly due to the really bad wear on some of the parts. He also said that Pontiac won't let the service centers touch the internals the of rearend.


----------



## GTO8 (Feb 20, 2006)

If anyone is in the Midwest & needs contact info I have the email address for the gentleman that gave me the 6 year 100,000 mile warrenty for FREE!


----------

